# Best Vibe pedal



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I am looking for a Vibe Pedal- would be willing to pay for a good one- does anyone have one they like a great deal. Let me know the name and make & why you like it.

I want one that doesn't suck tone, or make my sound smaller when I hit it. I like dark rich Vibe tones ala Hendrix, Trower, & Gilmour.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm not selling, but I love the MJM 60's vibe and the newest (black enclosure) Fulltone Deja Vibe. They are the two best that I have used.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

the newer fulltone in black is it better than the white one- there is one of those available....locally


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, IMO but I never owned both at the same time. They apparently tweaked the circuit with the newest one, and made it identical to the MDV3, I liked it a lot better. It runs at 18V, and has a lot more depth and headroom than my white one, from what I remember (I owned them a few years apart)


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

My bandmate just test drove a bunch of them. I'll find out which one he bought


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

One of my latest arrivals was an Alexander Equilibrium.

I bought it for the tremolo, but the vibe on it is great too!
Board friendly size and a toggle switch that gives you vintage and modern trem, along with the vibe feature.
Rate, depth, mix and wave knobs round out the controls.

I bought it used, so I don't know of any dealers up this way.
Worth a look at though, imo.


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

I have BBE Soul Vibe. They went on special last year at Musicians Friend so I picked it up. I've been using it instead of chorus and instead of tremolo so it seems pretty versatile. Not even sure how it sounds compared to a Leslie though.


----------



## white buffalo (Jan 31, 2016)

None better than the Roger Mayer Voodoo Vibe+ in my opinion. Besides the best vibe ever, it also does killer trem and vibrato. 
FoxRox Aquavibe was cool, too.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I also liked the mayer vdv+ too. Great tone, but i tweaked too much.


----------



## jbert58 (May 17, 2015)

MJM 60's vibe is great. Like it better than the Sweet Sound Mojo Vibe and the Roger Mayer Voodoo Vibe Jr.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I'm no expert, but I tried the Fulltone black Mini Deja Vibe a little while ago and LOVED it.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Can't go wrong with the last version of Fulltone , I've made a small shitty IPhone clip with the MDV3 I had ,..to give an Idea . I've had one of the first yellow MJM. 60's Vibe and the throab was so wrong that I returned it , I owned and played with the real deal for years in clubs so I know a little about them but never tried the newest MJM's so they might be better today .
Adcandour is right when he says that the Voodoo Vibe plus has to be tweaked to find the sweet spot , it's a pain especially when you want it now and friendly user.

Another good one to consider would be the Classic Vibe , it's $225 US and it delivers the candy , I posted a video below .

Fulltone 





Classic Vibe CV-2


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Louis said:


> Can't go wrong with the last version of Fulltone , I've made a small shitty IPhone clip with the MDV3 I had ,..to give an Idea . I've had one of the first yellow MJM. 60's Vibe and the throab was so wrong that I returned it , I owned and played with the real deal for years in clubs so I know a little about them but never tried the newest MJM's so they might be better today .
> Adcandour is right when he says that the Voodoo Vibe plus has to be tweaked to find the sweet spot , it's a pain especially when you want it now and friendly user.
> 
> Another good one to consider would be the Classic Vibe , it's $225 US and it delivers the candy , I posted a video below .
> ...


Dumb question, but who makes the Classic Vibe?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

butterknucket said:


> Dumb question, but who makes the Classic Vibe?


Found it...

http://classicamplification.net/ef/cv.html


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

Happy you found it !,......I should have linked it ,......sorry about that .


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Louis said:


> Happy you found it !,......I should have linked it ,......sorry about that .


I was wondering where you were?

I always liked your clips using a vibe. Doesn't help me fight the urge to build a Hiwatt clone though...


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

adcandour said:


> I was wondering where you were?
> 
> I always liked your clips using a vibe. Doesn't help me fight the urge to build a Hiwatt clone though...


Thanks !.............I appreciate !!

Was crazy job busy but it's all cool now

Love Hiwatts by the way , best time to buy them is in December just before Christmas ,.....Shhhhh!!.....Don't tell anyone !!


----------

